# Code underground wiring



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why do you think pvc cannot be used above ground???


----------



## Guy (Nov 13, 2012)

That is my quiestion. Is there something in the code for PVC conduit medium voltage above ground industrial?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

> *352.12 Uses Not Permitted. *PVC conduit shall not be used under the conditions specified in 352.12(A) through (E).
> (A) Hazardous (Classified) Locations. In any hazardous(classified) location, except as permitted by other articles ofthis Code.
> (B) Support of Luminaires.For the support of luminairesor other equipment not described in 352.10(H).
> (C) Physical Damage. Where subject to physical damageunless identified for such use.
> ...



...................


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Remember that when you are talking about voltages over 600 or 1,000 depending on the code Article, you often have to look beyond the general rules, for more specific rules that apply to the higher voltage systems.


> 300.37 Aboveground Wiring Methods
> Aboveground conductors shall be installed in rigid metal conduit, in intermediate meta l conduit, in electrical metallic tubing, in RTRC and PVC conduit, in cable trays, in auxiliary gutters, as busways, as cablebus, in other identified raceways, or as exposed runs of metal-clad cable suitable for the use and purpose. In locations accessible to qualified persons only, exposed runs of Type MV cables, bare conductors, and bare busbars shall also be permitted. Busbars shall be permitted to be either copper or aluminum.


Note that 352.12(C) is subject to interpretation by the local AHJ. They may require the use of Schedule 80 PVC or even say that you can't use PVC for this application.


----------



## Local 103 (Aug 5, 2014)

480sparky said:


> ...................


That should have summed up ur problem .


----------



## Joshua304 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ridgid Metal Conduit for anything explosion proof


----------

